# HB 1263 Fighting Sioux Bill



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This bill is up for House debate tomorrow.It is the first one on the calander.It is one of the "Keep the UND nickname"bills.Came out of committee with 10-5 do pass.Should be interesting debate.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

If they dont pass it I will be ******. Im tired of the lies of the antilogo crew.

Sioux Ya Ya


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It is guaranteed to fail in court.Waste of our taxpayers money.Move on.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Can someone better versed in this help me? As I understand it, the NCAA has banned the reference to Native Americans in naming of a sports team? Somehow, they feel that sports reflects badly upon ethnic groups?
And....if the "Fighting Sioux" is slanderous, how about the "Fighting Irish"? Will Notre Dame be kicked out of NCAA competition?

Or, have I got this all wrong?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

oldfireguy said:


> Can someone better versed in this help me? As I understand it, the NCAA has banned the reference to Native Americans in naming of a sports team? Somehow, they feel that sports reflects badly upon ethnic groups?
> And....if the "Fighting Sioux" is slanderous, how about the "Fighting Irish"? Will Notre Dame be kicked out of NCAA competition?
> 
> Or, have I got this all wrong?


You got it right. Well, kind of. NCAA, acting on the complaints of a few Native Americans, said that if UND continued to use the nickname they would not be eligible to host any NCAA tournaments, or something along those lines. Realistically, would NCAA ever hold a tournament in Grand Forks? And I know people on Ft Totten and Standing Rock and they say that the majority of Native Americans are proud of the nickname.

As far as the "Fighting Irish" thing, I'm part Irish and so I sent the NCAA a letter saying that if they were going to force UND to drop their nickname because of a few complaint from Native Americans, then as a person of Irish heritage I demanded that they do the same with the nickname used by Notre Dame.

Never did get a response. Go figure. :roll:

huntin1


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Passed today.....65-28


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

passed as it should have. The represenatives are listening to the constituents. Anyone know who the rep from Sioux county is?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

swift said:


> passed as it should have. The represenatives are listening to the constituents. Anyone know who the rep from Sioux county is?


That would be District 31.....both voted yes

Rep Karen M. Rohr

Rep Jim Schmidt


----------



## Skavdog (Nov 13, 2008)

I like the Sioux nickname and the Indian Head....I hope they keep it....but im afraid that even if it does pass there are too many "issues" to deal with that it will be changed anyway... such as the agreements made with confernece affilitaions, opportunities to host postseason tournaments or playoff games, not to mention the affect it has on recruiting division 1 athletes and scheduling division 1 opponents who are opposed to minority nicknames... there are just a lot of issues that Im afraid will win out in the end despite the bill becomming a law. It's too bad it has come to this.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

If they spent one minute even debating the issue it was a waste of time and my tax dollars. Let it go, and cut all ties with the reservations and programs. tired of BS politics.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The sad thing is I have rarely seen any racial type activity associated with the name. I'm not saying it doesn't happen but it's not common. Our fans generally don't do things that would be degrading to the name, at least any more degrading than any other team does even if they have a generic name. They don't do the "chop" like the braves fans' or wear headresses or do "war cries" that you see elsewhere. The name is also a huge promotion for the Native Americans. It helps make visitors more aware or our NA population. If the name is gone there will be no motivation for the University to continue that type promotion at sporting events. The NCAA has a double standard on this. If the local NA tribes support it it is OK but if they don't it's not. The problem is the visiting teams or non resident public are often the most offensive party when it comes such names. It is unlikely they know whether the name is supported by those local tribes or not making such an argument invalid. It's a lot of politics. The NCAA wouldn't even consider trying to this to a top ranked team that puts millions of dollars in their pocket. I have to doubt that they have NEVER had a similar complaint about a team like the Seminols but because they are so high profile the NCAA is not gonna touch that with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

The Seminole tribe approved of the use of the mascot, this all has to do with the one Sioux tribe not voting to approve it

I was at the game when the Sioux played the Grizzlys in Missoula, a few of the native Salish, where giving the Sioux fans in the stands some guff, security had to tell them to knock it off. I wish I would of had my Sioux Hockey Jersey then oke: I did wear my T shirt but it was under my coat.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

It really sucks that the vast majority of Sioux support the name and the vast majority of idiots who say the name is offensive are not Sioux(like that moron jeaneotte(sp?)). This bill is a tax payer drain, but then what isn't?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I meant to say standing rock which seems to be a worst than others. On a day to day basis of working and talking with the residents of sr they are all for the sioux nickname. Just a few in charge that dont want the vote as it will not go the way they want or just need their pockets greased a little more. I did not know about how much money a tribal council man gets paid, but on Cheyeane River they get 4800 a month. I always wondered why the contest were so hotly contested and that explains alot. If they would just put it to the vote either way it would be a good way to put an end to this whole situation. Vote for it or vote aginst it than people could just move on and quit going with hear say. Also save time in your state govt and get to more coyote bounty bills :beer:


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't know if this has any bearing or not. But isn't the majority of the Standing Rock reservation in South Dakota?


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

It is indeed but the reservation headquarters are in North Dakota therefore it is a "North Dakota" reservation.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

SR is not a north dakota res or a Sd res it is a soverin nation. Ken did hit the nail on the head it is not about what you will do for the people it is how you grease pockets to get elected and the one with the most aunties and uncles and free chilli feeds that wins. If UND really wants to keep the name all you have to do is throw some cash at them. Funny every week in the mobridge paper there is a big add about saving the UND name and wanting to bring it to vote with about 40 peoples names under it so there are some tribal members that are pushing the issue to.


----------



## Springerguy (Sep 10, 2003)

Can't remember when SR had their last election but, as I recall, all of the council members that were up for reelection were voted out and the members voted in had promised to address the logo issue. After they were elected their stance changed on bringing the name/logo to vote. As a UND alum I am glad to see the state get involved - it is un-American that a small minority is driving this change. The noise for the change is coming from a minority of native americans, a vocal group of professors/instructors at UND and the elitist NCAA.


----------

